

Sun's Ruby Contribution: JRuby Beta Now Faster Than Regular Ruby Interpreter - chaostheory
http://www.rubyinside.com/jruby-11-beta-1-released-faster-than-the-regular-ruby-interpreter-642.html

======
AF
I don't mean this to come out as negatively as it might sound, but JRuby being
faster than Ruby 1.8 isn't saying much; MRI is pretty slow.

~~~
DocSavage
It's still great that JRuby beats plain old Ruby in speed and also gives you
Java access. The only (relatively old) benchmarks I've seen with YARV are over
here: <http://antoniocangiano.com/category/ruby/>

------
davidw
What Sun giveth though, Sun may "take away" at some point in the future. I'm
thinking of Tcl.

~~~
michaelneale
Well its fully open source - heck jruby is not even hosted at sun. They simple
employ a couple of contributors. There are aplenty of contributors outside sun
as well.

~~~
davidw
Sure - Tcl of course kept all the contributions that Sun made. However, when
the wind from Sun went out of Tcl's sails, it slowed down a lot.

~~~
michaelneale
true - hopefully that won't happen here - seems to be more outside influence
for sure.

~~~
plinkplonk
At least one of the JRuby committers (Ola Bini) is working for Thoughtworks.
So even if Sun dropped JRuby, other companies would probably take up the slack
as in this case.

JRuby makes sense in terms of enterprise software/consulting as well and
probably doesn't need sun's upport to survive and even thrive (though of
course Sun's support is a huge positive).

